# found a good deal



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Gander Mtn had some otter team wild ice houses on clearence this weekend.
249 bucks for a what was said was a large 1 man but i sat in it for 10 mins trying to figure out why it would not be called a 2 man. Doesn't have the really nice tub in the back of the seat like the clams but i don't think you can find a roomier house for the same amount of money.

I think those pack shack 3 mans were under 100 bucks also


----------

